# I did it ! ! ! ! !



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=482C1qt9ojQ

Stupid imovie and stupid youtube no longer want to make my life easy uploading videos. So, some nice Google help person told me a different way to upload the video. The video is really short, and very anti-climatic, but that is not the point, the computer tard managed to get it done for once.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice dogs and good job computer tard


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't want to do mondio yet, but I gotta see if my dog will jump one of those things. He's got some springs. 

How long did it take you to train that?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

About 15 seconds. I have more problems getting him to wait while I go to the pallisade than I did getting him to do it.

He was doing this height since he was 6 months, I just never video taped it. With Mondio having the ramp, you can have someone stand on the ramp and tease the dog with the tug. Just make sure that as the dog is in the air, your tug person moves back, or you might have a crash. 

I started at the lowest height and he hurdled it at 6 months, and we went all the way to the top, which on this pallisade is a bit over 2.3. 

I dragged him in, trying to teach him to run up it, and he will do that if you drag him, but I didn't do enough, and this was the end result. He will run over and do this on his own when he is all excited and stupid. : )


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

15 seconds...hmmm. I'll have to dust the palisade off and see what i can do.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sure your dog will bust it right out.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to 2010, we have been waiting for you. We knew you would make it, but we knew it would be a life struggle. I would also like to take the time to thank you for your work in promoting Mondio and your work in stopping trans-gender aggression in Texas; for those about to rock, we salute you. 

Nice video! Carry on with the plane of the day sailor.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, I knew you might be coming down here, and didn't want you to get your ass beat just because you love to wear womens panties and skirts.

Quote: Carry on with the plane of the day sailor.

When attempting to take a shot, you should at least check your spelling retard.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: I did it I did it I did it! ! ! ! !*

Jeff.. WTF is that on the back of your head..was that a bald spot? :twisted:

Nice dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Could be. I don't check. At 46, I am amazed that there is something there at all.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Your F'n kidding me...I thought you were much older


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

You did it!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNkPoeYBtTQ&feature=related


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Chris, your family home videos are hilarious ! ! ! Thanks for sharing tard boy. Can't even get a good shot off without me hitting a home run off of you. Thanks again tard ! ! ! !

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I can do this all day.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jeff I was trying to be nice. You are obviously proud of your progress and I was sharing in your joy. If I wanted to be f*cked-up I would have pointed out your lame ass edit in an attemt to cover up your dogs stress licking before he attempted the jump. Same problem different dog. There's only one constant. 

But in that 7 seven seconds of cinematic greatness the dog looks good for at least 4 of those seconds. Keep up the good work and good luck.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

This thread could turn interesting, its been awhile....... [-o< [-o<


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: If I wanted to be f*cked-up

Like you have a choice ! ! ! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

Stress licking ? Editing ? You are too much. At what point do you think that anyone believes your pet trainer bullshit about stress licking ? Oh GOD you crack me up.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd hate to think that someone who had that much issue uploading a video to Youtube would be able to "edit" video - looks more like the camera cut out to me. *shrug*

How old is Esko now, Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

18 months old. He has been doing this since he was 6 months old, just never taped it before.


----------

